# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  انجین های بازی سازی و IPHONE (IOS) Mobile

## REZAsys

سلام

لیست انجین هایی که ios رو ساپورت میکنن
Unreal Engine 3 
Unreal Development Kit  ( UDK) 
Unity
Torque Game Engine 
ShiVa Engine 
Raydium 
GLBasic 
Esenthel Engine 
EMotion FX 
App Game Kit 
Antiryad Gx 

منبع و سایر اطلاعات
http://www.devmaster.net/engines/list.php?fid=5&sid=23

----------


## prpe26

انجین UDK و Unity بدون شک بهترین ها هستند.

بازی های معروف و محبوب مثل مدرن کمبت با یونیتی تهیه شده اند!

----------


## mahdi68

من شخصا UDK توصیه میکنم از unity یک سر و گردن بالاتر هست

----------


## prpe26

بله ولی یونیتی کار باهاش راحت تره چون بیشتر اینترفیس هست تا کد.....

cocos2d وحشتناک ترینه چون برای یک خط ساده حداقل ده خط کد لازم داره!

(یکی از برنامه نویسا تو سایت xda-developers گفته بود کسانی که با x-codeآشنا نیستن اگه از cocos2d استفاده کنند دیوانه میشن!)

----------

